# Démarrage système Apple 2e



## woz86 (9 Mars 2020)

Hello,

J’ai mis en route l’Apple 2e que j’ai acheté récemment.

Je me suis aidé des manuels que j’ai eu avec pour bien démarrer.

J’ai inséré la disquette ProDos 3.3 dans l’un des lecteurs de disquettes (celui de gauche).

J’ai d’abord allumé le moniteur pour qu’il chauffe un peu.

Ensuite j’ai allumé l’unité.

Et au démarrage il me marquait :
BE SURE CAPS LOCK IS DOWN

J’ai fait un redémarrage en faisant :
Pomme ouverte/ctrl/reset 
Mais j’ai toujours le même message.

J’ai la touche Caps Lock qui n’est pas enfoncé.

D’où peu venir le problème ?

Bug de la disquette ?
Une ligne de commande à taper ?

J’ai regarder un peu dans les manuels, mais je n’ai rien trouvé ou je n’ai pas vu.


----------



## Big Ben (10 Mars 2020)

Bah c’est tout bon. Tu as le prompt.
Il faut bien que ta touche capslock soit active quand tu tapes les commandes, je crois me souvenir qu’il fallait les écrire en majuscules.


----------



## woz86 (10 Mars 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Bah c’est tout bon. Tu as le prompt.
> Il faut bien que ta touche capslock soit active quand tu tapes les commandes, je crois me souvenir qu’il fallait les écrire en majuscules.


Il va falloir que je regarde sur le manuel utilisateur pour la suite.
Je découvre le système DOS alors pas évident pour l’instant.


----------



## woz86 (10 Mars 2020)

J’ai cette petite collection de manuels a consulté.


----------



## woz86 (27 Avril 2020)

Question :

J’aimerai acheter des disquettes 5 pouces 1/4, mais il y a des simples face doubles couches et des doubles faces doubles couches.
Lequel prendre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> il y a des simples face doubles couches et des doubles faces doubles couches.



Non, il y a des simple densité (40 pistes par face) et des double densité (80 pistes par face), le tout avec 8 secteurs par piste, soit des capacités de 180 ko (simple face simple densité), 360 ko (double face simple densité et simple face double densité), et de 720 ko (double face double densité), ces capacités étant celles obtenues au format FAT. Les disquettes d'Apple II étant d'une capacité de 140 ko, je pense que ce sont des simple face simple densité. Cela dit, si en simple densité tu ne trouves que des double face, c'est pas grave, il te suffira de retourner la disquette pour utiliser la seconde face. Par contre, il n'est pas certain que le lecteur supporte les double densité.


----------



## woz86 (27 Avril 2020)

J’ai regardé sur eBay et on trouve beaucoup plus de doubles faces doubles densité, mais par chance on trouve aussi des simple face simple densité.


----------



## woz86 (15 Mai 2020)

J’ai acheté un carte Mouse Interface pour mon Apple 2e, mais sur quel connecteur elle se branche ?
J’ai vu sur internet que c’était le 4, mais sur le guide utilisateur le 4 est pour du 19 broches alors que pour la souris c’est du 9 broches.


----------



## woz86 (18 Mai 2020)

C’est bon, j’ai eu ma réponse de la part de Chris Espinosa, elle peut de mettre sur n’importe quel connecteur sauf le 7.


----------



## woz86 (1 Juin 2020)

J’ai installé la carte Mouse Interface cette semaine sur mon Apple 2e, il me reste plus qu’à la tester avec une souris.
J’ai trouvé une souris 9 broches sur eBay à un prix correct et qui me servira aussi pour mon Apple 2c.


----------



## Disco75 (20 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Question :
> 
> J’aimerai acheter des disquettes 5 pouces 1/4, mais il y a des simples face doubles couches et des doubles faces doubles couches.
> Lequel prendre ?


J'ai fais acheter un Apple 2C à mes parents, je l'ai malheureusement donné.  je me souviens que nous avions une pince pour le tiercé et que nous faisions une disquette double face avec une simple face rien qu'en faisant une encoche symétrique à l'existante. bonne chance


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai installé la carte Mouse Interface cette semaine sur mon Apple 2e, il me reste plus qu’à la tester avec une souris.
> J’ai trouvé une souris 9 broches sur eBay à un prix correct et qui me servira aussi pour mon Apple 2c.


Normalement ça marche aussi avec une souris de MacPlus, c'est le même type.


----------



## Franz59 (22 Février 2021)

Disco75 a dit:


> J'ai fais acheter un Apple 2C à mes parents, je l'ai malheureusement donné.  je me souviens que nous avions une pince pour le tiercé et que nous faisions une disquette double face avec une simple face rien qu'en faisant une encoche symétrique à l'existante. bonne chance


Plus simple, ouvrir le lecteur de disquette et descendre le petit ergo protecteur sur le côté.
Les disquettes seront utilisables recto-verso sans perforation...


----------

